# Tethering 5D Mark II - Cable suggestions?



## theturninggate

I'm looking to tether my 5D Mark II. Does anyone have suggestions for cables? I'll be tethering to Capture One 4.7. Will any USB do the job? Should I look into active USB cables, or firewire converters? 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## pknoot

Hi Matt,

You can just use the USB cable that came with the camera.  Make sure you have the EOS Utility 2.5 running as well.  You can get the manual here:

http://gdlp'1.c-wss.com/gds/2/'3''''1682/'1/eu2.5a-m-en.pdf

By the way, no need to use Capture One if you have Lightroom!  The procedure for shooting tethered to LR is well documented.  Works great!

Have fun!

Peter


----------



## theturninggate

I've been tethering into Lightroom via the EOS Utility using the USB cable that came with the camera. I need to move away from that, however, for several reasons.

1) Need a longer cable, hence the cable recommendation request.

2) I need to learn Capture One as a matter of industry standard. I'm hoping to assist or digital tech. for photographers when I finish school, as well as shooting on my own as I'm able. If I'm going to work for people, it's software I need to know. It wouldn't be good at all if I walked into a studio and balked at their systems because they didn't have Lightroom installed. I know Leaf Capture and EOS Utility, and now I need to add Capture One to my tool bag. 

So, long cables? Anyone?


----------



## Brad Snyder

Matt, up to 5 meters, I think almost any cable with the correct ends will work. For longer runs, you're going to have to look at: 

a) a string of hub/cable/hub/cable (inconvenient, they need power)
b) a specialized repeater or extension cable, with active electronics. Typically these use 
standard ethernet CatX cables.

I don't have any practical experience, but a google search turns up dozens ....


----------



## theturninggate

Awesome. Time to order a long USB cable then. Thanks, Brad.


----------



## Sean McCormack

I've been using a 5 Meter cable with all my Canons, bar the 5D MKII.. Everytime I've gone to tether, I've found a reason not too. Heh.


----------



## theturninggate

What sorts of reasons?

I find myself tethering seldom with portraits, but 1''% of the time I'm shooting in the commercial studio. It's absolutely the best way to shoot tabletop.


----------



## Sean McCormack

I agree Matt, and I aim to get one of the Manfrotto setups that allow a laptop tray on the tripod with the camera.

The reasons were mostly laziness.


----------



## frenchy

you can just get a usb + extension, this way you can go short or long. BTW, Lightroom is the industry standard, and if you shoot Canon, you're better off using LR through a watch folder in Canon DigiPhoto.


----------



## Roy Mathers

[quote author=theturninggate link=topic=6'69.msg41349#msg41349 date=1239224379]
I
2) I need to learn Capture One *as a matter of industry standard.* I'm hoping to assist or digital tech. for photographers when I finish school, as well as shooting on my own as I'm able. If I'm going to work for people, it's software I need to know. It wouldn't be good at all if I walked into a studio and balked at their systems because they didn't have Lightroom installed. I know Leaf Capture and EOS Utility, and now I need to add Capture One to my tool bag. 

So, long cables? Anyone?
[/quote]

Capture One is the industry standard?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

It used to be, and it still ranks pretty highly in some circles. It's worth knowing how to use it if you're wanting to offer those kind of services.


----------



## Juliette

Hi there, I see you mention about doing some assisting work and wanting to get the hang of capture one? I am looking to do the same and I wanted to know how you got on with your set up? I have a canon 5D mark II and found the usb cable provided to be too slow, Im trying it through aperture at the moment, I hear that capture one also people are having problems tethering with the new 5d mark II? and that would be my only reason for buying the capture one as I am happy with aperture and lightroom. Did you get a firewire cable? I was on a shoot recently and the fashion photographer was shooting via firewire to capture one and it was really fast


----------



## JBtheLD

Hi Matt,

I have just started using DSLRemote Pro for the iPhone.

Here's how it works:
 [list type=decimal]
 [li]Connect a 5d MkII to a computer using a USB cable.[/li]
 [li]The computer needs to be connected to a network with WiFi.[/li]
 [li]Purchase and install DSLRemote Pro (£11.99) or Lite (Free, I think) on your iPhone(or iPod Touch).[/li]
 [li]Download & install the free server software from www.onOnesoftware.com onto the computer.[/li]
 [li]Start the DSLRemote application on your iPhone[/li]
[/list] 
You will now have the ability to adjust camera settings, see a live preview, autofocus, and fire your 5D MkII from your iPhone.
You can also choose whether shots are saved to the camera, the computer (a LR watched folder) or both.

It works really well for me.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger

Thats sounds great but I'm struggling to see the advantage of the iPhone setup ?


----------



## hollis_f

I've used EOS utility with the following setup - 

PC - Canon USB cable - 5m Signal Boosting Cable - 5m ordinary USB extension - 5m Signal Boosting Cable - Camera.

The Signal boosting cables take their power from the USB port. Bought from Amazon.


----------

